# Is the Gus Bus really a fancy name for AU Paddy Wagon?



## WickedTider (Jul 14, 2014)

AU is well known for picking up players that have been kicked off of other programs for criminal violations and many other unethical reasons. 
Cam
Nick Marshall
Tray Mathews
just to name a few recent. 

Has the Gus Bus really turned into nothing more that a Paddy Wagon?

It won't be long now. RTR!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 14, 2014)

And if you think bama or any other schools don't then your a crazy


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Heck bama hires a coach who is known to quit on his team when something else better comes along


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 14, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> AU is well known for picking up players that have been kicked off of other programs for criminal violations and many other unethical reasons.
> Cam
> Nick Marshall
> Tray Mathews
> ...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 14, 2014)

When Auburn takes a plane trip to play, you can call it Air Con.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 14, 2014)

Whaaaa


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 14, 2014)

These days all schools need a paddy wagon on campus.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 14, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> WickedTider said:
> 
> 
> > AU is well known for picking up players that have been kicked off of other programs for criminal violations and many other unethical reasons.
> ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 14, 2014)

theft is also why Nick was kicked off at UGA.

All kidding aside; it does seem that Auburn gives quite a few "second chances" to kids.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 14, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> When Auburn takes a plane trip to play, you can call it Air Con.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> theft is also why Nick was kicked off at UGA.
> 
> All kidding aside; it does seem that Auburn gives quite a few "second chances" to kids.



I believe Cam was caught with a dead girls computer at UF. 
Not saying he was involved in her death, but he was in possession of a stolen computer.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 15, 2014)

and they still made ya'll cry


T


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> and they still made ya'll cry
> 
> 
> T



No one crying here. Bama is riding high right now. I'm talking about a different kind of High than Nick.

Bama has experienced more NC success in the last 10 yrs than AU has in its lifetime.

If a Bama fan is crying, it is tears of joy. 
Roll Tide


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> and they still made ya'll cry
> 
> 
> T



Y'all ended the season a little misty eyed, too.


----------



## weagle (Jul 15, 2014)

Yall already loosing sleep over the Gus Bus rolling into town? 

Relax,  Last year was all luck.  There's no way we should have even been on the field against UGA and Bama and FSU was a 30 point favorite with their Heisman Trophy QB in the NC game, so we knew there was no way we would even compete in that game.

Our expectations are low this year.  

No need to worry.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 15, 2014)

weagle said:


> Yall already loosing sleep over the Gus Bus rolling into town?
> 
> Relax,  Last year was all luck.  There's no way we should have even been on the field against UGA and Bama and FSU was a 30 point favorite with their Heisman Trophy QB in the NC game, so we knew there was no way we would even compete in that game.
> 
> ...



Not worried and not losing sleep. I just hope ya'll don't let Nick drive the paddy wagon to T-Town. We want y'all to arrive.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 16, 2014)

After Nick being cited for Pot, is it safe to say he is now the front runner for the HIGHSman?


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 17, 2014)

HIGHSman frontrunner


----------



## Throwback (Jul 17, 2014)

ya'll roll tide folks are just scared cause every time a prison bus drives through tuscaloosa all your women leave the trailer park and flock to it like the rolling stones are in town. 


T


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 17, 2014)

Throwback said:


> ya'll roll tide folks are just scared cause every time a prison bus drives through tuscaloosa all your women leave the trailer park and flock to it like the rolling stones are in town.
> 
> 
> T



okay...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2014)

weagle said:


> Our expectations are low this year.



Isn't that EVERY year in Auburn??? What would expect from the dirtiest program in the SEC??


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 17, 2014)

Throwback said:


> ya'll roll tide folks are just scared cause every time a prison bus drives through tuscaloosa all your women leave the trailer park and flock to it like the rolling stones are in town.
> 
> 
> T



Very weak


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't that EVERY year in Auburn??? What would expect from the dirtiest program in the SEC??


Just because you say it are we supposed to believe it,
Other SEC Major Infractions Cases Since 2009

Tennessee, 2012: A former assistant football coach was found to have knowingly worked with a booster to provide impermissible travel and lodging to a recruit. This violation overlapped with 12 secondary violations in football over 10 months, all related to recruiting. Penalties: Two-year extension of probation to 2015; three-year show cause for former assistant; reduction in official visits and spring evaluation days; no complimentary tickets to recruits on unofficial visits for first two SEC games in 2013.

South Carolina, 2012: Athletes in multiple sports lived in a hotel at a discounted rate. Also, two representatives of South Carolina's athletic interests were found to have been impermissibly involved in recruiting efforts and extra benefits with football and men's basketball recruits. Penalties: Three-year probation to 2015; loss of three football scholarships in both 2013 and 2014; track and field coach was suspended.

Tennessee, 2011: Former men's basketball coach Bruce Pearl and his assistants provided false and misleading information to the NCAA over impermissible contact with recruits. All of the coaches were fired. Penalties: Two-year probation; three-year show-cause for Pearl and one-year show cause for his assistants.

LSU, 2011: The NCAA found impermissible transportation and lodging and excessive phone calls to a football recruit. A former football assistant coach received an unethical conduct charge for his role in violations and obstructing the investigation. Penalties: One-year probation; reduction of official visits; one-year show-cause for the former assistant coach.

Alabama, 2009: Impermissible benefits by athletes in multiple sports through the misuse of the school's textbook distribution program. Penalty: Three-year probation; vacation of football wins in which ineligible players participated; vacation of records in men's tennis and men's and women's track and field; fine of $43,900.

Then another link for you that goes back further enjoy
http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...coreboard-nearly-everybody-gets-in-on-the-fun,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Just because you say it are we supposed to believe it,
> Other SEC Major Infractions Cases Since 2009
> 
> Tennessee, 2012: A former assistant football coach was found to have knowingly worked with a booster to provide impermissible travel and lodging to a recruit. This violation overlapped with 12 secondary violations in football over 10 months, all related to recruiting. Penalties: Two-year extension of probation to 2015; three-year show cause for former assistant; reduction in official visits and spring evaluation days; no complimentary tickets to recruits on unofficial visits for first two SEC games in 2013.
> ...



Because I say it... No, your Idiotic program "SAYS" it with your 7 MAJOR NCAA infractions... There are only 2 programs that have 1 more Major infraction than Auburn and 1 of them was SMU... Sorry bud, just facts!! 

So how are all those 2nd chance players doing? Rehabilitated??


----------



## weagle (Jul 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't that EVERY year in Auburn??? What would expect from the dirtiest program in the SEC??



Yes,  We really see ourselves as basketball school anyway.   

If we ever get the administration and fan base to put some focus on football we might start competing for championships.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Because I say it... No, your Idiotic program "SAYS" it with your 7 MAJOR NCAA infractions... There are only 2 programs that have 1 more Major infraction than Auburn and 1 of them was SMU... Sorry bud, just facts!!
> 
> So how are all those 2nd chance players doing? Rehabilitated??



Did you read the link Bud ,didn't think so last 20 years no mention of AU so write history as you see fit , as for the two kids time will tell  even Josh Harvey got 3 chances at ugag.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 18, 2014)

weagle said:


> Yes,  We really see ourselves as basketball school anyway.
> 
> If we ever get the administration and fan base to put some focus on football we might start competing for championships.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2014)

weagle said:


> Yes,  We really see ourselves as basketball school anyway.
> 
> If we ever get the administration and fan base to put some focus on football we might start competing for championships.



I sure hope you guys get it back on track...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 18, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Did you read the link Bud ,didn't think so last 20 years no mention of AU so write history as you see fit , as for the two kids time will tell  even Josh Harvey got 3 chances at ugag.




Now why would I do that... I could care less about what Auburn does!! Just poking...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 18, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now why would I do that... I could care less about what Auburn does!! Just poking...



I can understand tight lines


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 20, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> No one crying here. Bama is riding high right now. I'm talking about a different kind of High than Nick.
> 
> Bama has experienced more NC success in the last 10 yrs than AU has in its lifetime.
> 
> ...



10yrs.....More like just the past 3. Aubbies are like libs. Very loud and obnoxious,  especially when they actually win a few games. They can yap all they want. Their program will NEVER reach the status of Bama as far as historical prominance is concerned in any of our or our childrens lifetime. That's a fact that can not be disputed. 
So keep yappin' Aubbies. Bamas porter closet in the weight room is bigger than your trophy case. RDT!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 20, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> 10yrs.....More like just the past 3. Aubbies are like libs. Very loud and obnoxious,  especially when they actually win a few games. They can yap all they want. Their program will NEVER reach the status of Bama as far as historical prominance is concerned in any of our or our childrens lifetime. That's a fact that can not be disputed.
> So keep yappin' Aubbies. Bamas porter closet in the weight room is bigger than your trophy case. RDT!!!



And another appears


----------



## Throwback (Jul 20, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> 10yrs.....More like just the past 3. Aubbies are like libs. Very loud and obnoxious,  especially when they actually win a few games. They can yap all they want. Their program will NEVER reach the status of Bama as far as historical prominance is concerned in any of our or our childrens lifetime. That's a fact that can not be disputed.
> So keep yappin' Aubbies. Bamas porter closet in the weight room is bigger than your trophy case. RDT!!!



Alabama one day will be as great as Princeton football


T


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 21, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Alabama one day will be as great as Princeton football
> 
> 
> T



We are working on it faster than any other program right now. RTR


----------



## weagle (Jul 21, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> 10yrs.....More like just the past 3. Aubbies are like libs. Very loud and obnoxious,  especially when they actually win a few games. They can yap all they want. Their program will NEVER reach the status of Bama as far as historical prominance is concerned in any of our or our childrens lifetime. That's a fact that can not be disputed.
> So keep yappin' Aubbies. Bamas porter closet in the weight room is bigger than your trophy case. RDT!!!



You do realize yall are on a 2 game losing streak, brought in the biggest cancer in College Football (LK) in the off season and will enter the season with a new QB.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

weagle said:


> You do realize yall are on a 2 game loosing streak, brought in the biggest cancer in College Football (LK) in the off season and will enter the season with a new QB.



Did you mean losing?

Bringing in cancers kicked off of other programs has benefitted AU on numerous occasions in the past and present. 
Is Nick Marshall's criminal activity in remission?


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Did you mean losing?
> 
> Bringing in cancers kicked off of other programs has benefitted AU on numerous occasions in the past and present.
> Is Nick Marshall's criminal activity in remission?



Fixed the typo for you.  You can relax now  

I'll put you down as 1 vote of confidence for LK.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

weagle said:


> Fixed the typo for you.  You can relax now
> 
> I'll put you down as 1 vote of confidence for LK.



No problem, many people make that mistake. 

Here are some fun facts for you. 
Greg McElroy 1st year starter won NC
AJ 1st year starter won NC
Cam 1st year starter won NC
Winston 1st year starter won NC
Nick Marshall 1:17 short of 1st year starter winning NC


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 22, 2014)

weagle said:


> You do realize yall are on a 2 game losing streak, brought in the biggest cancer in College Football (LK) in the off season and will enter the season with a new QB.





WickedTider said:


> No problem, many people make that mistake.
> 
> Here are some fun facts for you.
> Greg McElroy 1st year starter won NC
> ...



Interesting enough, you pointing out the first year QB point to discredit Weagle makes one look deeper into his post about bringing cancer into a program. 2 of the five listed were cancers with other programs before landing on the plains. Winston has had his issues but could be described as a tumor still waiting to be diagnosed. So the 2 game losing streak? I believe Auburn was 3-9 in 2012 and then played for the NC in 2013.  Looks like Weagles post is a complete fail. just sayin...

Carry on...


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Interesting enough, you pointing out the first year QB point to discredit Weagle makes one look deeper into his post about bringing cancer into a program. 2 of the five listed were cancers with other programs before landing on the plains. Winston has had his issues but could be described as a tumor still waiting to be diagnosed. So the 2 game losing streak? I believe Auburn was 3-9 in 2012 and then played for the NC in 2013.  Looks like Weagles post is a complete fail. just sayin...
> 
> Carry on...



Thanks for the fact filled post. 
Interested in seeing if there will be a Weagle Wiggle reply.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

Gus is telling everyone in the paddy wagon to squeeze in to make room for UGA Jonathan Taylor.


----------



## BobSacamano (Jul 22, 2014)

So you come up with a list of 3 whole players that Auburn has given a second chance. And that makes them bad people? a dirty organization?
Pretty weak. Are y'all trying to hide your own insecurities?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 22, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> So you come up with a list of 3 whole players that Auburn has given a second chance. And that makes them bad people? a dirty organization?
> Pretty weak. Are y'all trying to hide your own insecurities?



Yes


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> So you come up with a list of 3 whole players that Auburn has given a second chance. And that makes them bad people? a dirty organization?



I guess you missed this part-

"just to name a few recent"


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 22, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> So you come up with a list of 3 whole players that Auburn has given a second chance. And that makes them bad people? a dirty organization?
> Pretty weak. Are y'all trying to hide your own insecurities?



I think enough has been said on the subject so this is about the last I will say. The day that UGA starts taking on guys from Auburn that got kicked out of Auburn for being thieves is a day that I will be truly embarrassed. Fortunately, that day will never come. I am very secure in that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I think enough has been said on the subject so this is about the last I will say. The day that UGA starts taking on guys from Auburn that got kicked out of Auburn for being thieves is a day that I will be truly embarrassed. Fortunately, that day will never come. I am very secure in that.


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> .  Looks like Weagles post is a complete fail. just sayin...
> 
> Carry on...



Laughing.  Got y'all spun up? 

Good luck with LK.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

weagle said:


> Laughing.
> 
> Good luck with LT.



??  LT. ??

Tiffin is really In your head after all these years.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> ??  LT. ??
> 
> Tiffin is really I your head after all these years.





weagle said:


> Laughing.  Got y'all spun up?
> 
> Good luck with LT.



Both of you is krazy.


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Both of you is krazy.



Guilty.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2014)

I wuz here.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

Will Gus open the paddy wagon for the 3 GT players put in the streets of Atlanta? 
If they get to stepping now, the paddy wagon could meet them in Union City.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 22, 2014)

With all the freebies that come their way, it appears Auburn doesn't need to spend much time on recruiting these days.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 22, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> With all the freebies that come their way, it appears Auburn doesn't need to spend much time on recruiting these days.



Saves on the budget for next year


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Saves on the budget for next year



Frees up $ to bail out future transfers.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Frees up $ to bail out future transfers.



Exactly ,your catching on


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 23, 2014)

Tiger walk is going to start looking like a chain gang.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 23, 2014)

Lots of jealous folks in here. Suck that pacifier a little harder and it will be ok


T


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 23, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Lots of jealous folks in here. Suck that pacifier a little harder and it will be ok
> 
> 
> T



Apparently, someone knew there was a need. Share one with a Barner Buddy


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 25, 2014)

saw where Nick Marshall paid his 1100.00 fine yesterday for the window tint and marijuana violation. I wonder when he is going to be arrested for theft of the 1100.00.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> saw where Nick Marshall paid his 1100.00 fine yesterday for the window tint and marijuana violation. I wonder when he is going to be arrested for theft of the 1100.00.



Gus gave him an advance on his paycheck...


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 6, 2014)

Barners always say Gus is just giving a young man a second chance in defense of his signing criminals that have been kicked off of other teams.

Question, 
Was Gus coaching at AU when they had a habitual offender dope smoking RB that was eventually finally kicked off of AU, to only be picked up by Gus at Ark St?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Barners always say Gus is just giving a young man a second chance in defense of his signing criminals that have been kicked off of other teams.
> 
> Question,
> Was Gus coaching at AU when they had a habitual offender dope smoking RB that was eventually finally kicked off of AU, to only be picked up by Gus at Ark St?


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 8, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Barners always say Gus is just giving a young man a second chance in defense of his signing criminals that have been kicked off of other teams.
> 
> Question,
> Was Gus coaching at AU when they had a habitual offender dope smoking RB that was eventually finally kicked off of AU, to only be picked up by Gus at Ark St?



Michael Dyer


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 12, 2014)

The Gus Bus is about to run off the road.............And it starts with Arkansas!!!


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 27, 2014)

While Head Coaches around the SEC are releasing their season opener Depth Charts, Gus will be releasing his teams Rap Sheets


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2014)

Pending domestic charges, Auburn and LSU reportedly recruiting dismissed UGA player




Jonathan Taylor may find himself back on SEC soil sooner than he expected.

Auburn isn’t the only one SEC program reportedly monitoring the progress of the former Georgia defensive lineman.

The 6-foot-5, 320 pound defensive tackle was dismissed by Mark Richt back in July for being arrested for felony aggravated assault/family violence after allegedly choking and striking his girlfriend with a closed fist following an argument.

The incident is not Taylor’s first run-in with the law. He was one of four players arrested for trying to double-cash scholarship checks back in March.

His legal issues are still pending, but Taylor has enrolled and is playing at Copiah-Lincoln Community College in Wesson, Miss.

Taylor was a four-star prospect out of high school in Millen, Ga. He weighed offers from Alabama, Auburn, Clemson, Florida, Florida State, Louisville, LSU, Michigan and South Carolina, among others. It was Auburn defensive line coach Rodney Garner, then at Georgia, who recruited Taylor to Athens.

“Me and [Garner] are cool,” Taylor said in an interview with AL.com. “I pretty much stay cool with all the coaches I’ve known. Me and Coach Garner talk probably like once a week, just catching up.”

Taylor is being recruited by Auburn, LSU and Louisville according to 247Sports. He took an unofficial visit to LSU on Saturday and is expected to visit Auburn this Saturday as the Tigers host Louisiana Tech on Homecoming.

He has yet to be offered by the Tigers, but believes it to be a possibility.

“It would be pretty cool if I get an offer,” Taylor said. “Especially since I’m in junior college, it would mean a lot. I know I’m a good guy, and I hope I get a second chance to come and play again. I just feel like everybody has the wrong impression of me right now. I’m not a bad guy. I just have to live with my mistake and own up to it.”

In his Tuesday news conference, Auburn head coach Gus Malzahn was asked about Auburn’s policy regarding players with a history of domestic violence. According to media reports, Malzahn was asked specifically whether or not he has a zero tolerance policy.

“There’s no doubt about that,” Malzahn said. “I would expect that most programs around the country have that.”

Malzahn didn’t stop there, however. He went as far as saying that Auburn would never sign a player with a history of domestic violence.

“There’s no doubt about that,” Malzahn said. “You don’t go there.”

Due to NCAA regulations, Malzahn cannot address directly the reports surrounding Taylor. Auburn has not offered him a scholarship.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 24, 2014)

Saw that too fairhope but I wasn't in the least bit surprised. Since Saban came to Bama the Aubs will do ANYTHING to keep up. Being able to have bragging rights at the family fish fry is more important than doing the right thing. Just the fact of the matter.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Saw that too fairhope but I wasn't in the least bit surprised. Since Saban came to Bama the Aubs will do ANYTHING to keep up. Being able to have bragging rights at the family fish fry is more important than doing the right thing. Just the fact of the matter.



I notice u ignored that he was also being recruited by LSU and Louisville


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Saw that too fairhope but I wasn't in the least bit surprised. Since Saban came to Bama the Aubs will do ANYTHING to keep up. Being able to have bragging rights at the family fish fry is more important than doing the right thing. Just the fact of the matter.





Throwback said:


> I notice u ignored that he was also being recruited by LSU and Louisville
> 
> 
> T



To add on.. Since Saban came to Bama, LSU and Auburn  will do ANYTHING to keep up.. You both like to take our booted players.. Lowlife programs..


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe jameis will get booted from FSU 


T


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Maybe jameis will get booted from FSU
> 
> 
> T



Do y'all have any money left to pay a qb?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Do y'all have any money left to pay a qb?



Cow prices are at record highs well sell a few to make up the difference.  

T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Do y'all have any money left to pay a qb?





Throwback said:


> Cow prices are at record highs well sell a few to make up the difference.
> 
> T



Not much left to sell... The program and their souls have been sold already.. 

The cows you mention.. Are those Auburn fans??


----------



## Throwback (Sep 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not much left to sell... The program and their souls have been sold already..
> 
> The cows you mention.. Are those Auburn fans??



They're whiney uga fans

"Give me back my ball-y!"


T


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I notice u ignored that he was also being recruited by LSU and Louisville
> 
> 
> T



That still doesn't change the fact that Auburn is interested in him. Nice try though.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Cow prices are at record highs well sell a few to make up the difference.
> 
> T



Yellawood...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, after the elevator escapades of Ray "Rock em' Sock em' Rice, and the the rest of the NFL's "Monday Night Fights," I kind of figure this guy is now toxic. Too much stuff happening with domestic abust and high profile athletes.  Green-Beckham moving to Oklahoma, happened at the right time or Bob would have passed on him too. Malzahn, mentioned something about , "not going there." in regards to domestic abuse. I don't think the upper tier programs really want to be tainted with another potential headline, "Defensive Tackle at (insert school) Strangles and Chokes Girlfriend. Arrested for Domestic Abuse"


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 24, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I notice u ignored that he was also being recruited by LSU and Louisville
> 
> 
> T



Teams who also like to take disciplinary castoffs. Good company you are keeping there TB.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 3, 2019)

weagle said:


> Yes,  We really see ourselves as basketball school anyway.
> 
> If we ever get the administration and fan base to put some focus on football we might start competing for championships.


Finally... You admitted years ago Auburn was a Basketball School..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't that EVERY year in Auburn??? What would expect from the dirtiest program in the SEC??


Nothing surprises anyone with what Auburn is willing to do. 

Good thing the Dumpster Fire is in Auburn.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 3, 2019)

I miss Wickedtider.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 3, 2019)

Wonder what the aubies will say when Coach Pearl gets them in trouble like he did at UT


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Wonder what the aubies will say when Coach Pearl gets them in trouble like he did at UT


Nothing to see here... Keep moving..


----------



## Throwback (Apr 4, 2019)

Now you’re talking to yourself


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Now you’re talking to yourself View attachment 964544




I quote myself all the time.. Where have you been?


----------

